# Wind?



## cory.loos (Dec 26, 2009)

Lots of guys on here that kill a pile of dogs. Lets here How much wind is to much wind for calling and what's your ideal amount of wind?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Cory,

Depends on the shooter, and the call (hand or electronic) being used.

I've shot coyotes in 30mph winds, but you have to change your techniques, both calling and shooting. I typically hang it up and wait for another day when the wind starts getting in that 25mph range.

Opimum wind is 8-12mph in my opinion. It's just enough to cover your entry and not to much so you can push the sound into cover. And low enough to compensate for wind on the bullet without to much effort.

I hate zero wind because it doesn't cover any of your sound on entry. Optimum for long shots though.

Granted you're going to have more volume out of an electronic unit but more isn't always better either.

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

About exactly what he said. :thumb:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

ABOUT??? What the heck DuckP. oke: :lol:

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I didn't want to be a parrot.AND,if I'm on a trip I hunt no matter what the wind.We can't all just do this for a living and simply 'punch out' when the weather sucks. :lol: oke: :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well played! :beer:

Xdeano


----------

